# Critque Please



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to look at this doe soon and would like to know some pros and cons about her. Would she be a good buy? Their asking 500 with papers. Any opinions welcome! Shes suppose to be milking about 12 pounds a day.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Good brisket
-LOVELY udder
-Well blended
-Good body capacity
-Pretty good rump
-Udder well attached
-Good sized teats
-Nice legs

Cons:
-Seems a little short in the body (Maybe that's just me  )
-Dip in chine
-Seems a little posty in the hind legs

That's what I see right now! Hopefully someone else chimes in  Big girl, though.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm new at confirmation but here's what I saw 


Pros-

Nice depth of barrel

Nice brisket

Good looking udder

Rump looks pretty good

Cons-

Seems a little short bodied 

A little posty in the hind legs

Toes out in the hind legs

Looks weak in Chine


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the color! Looks like a good buy to me 

Pros~
Excellent dairy character
Good feet and legs
Smoothly blended
Fairly level
Good dairy wedge
Fairly strong in the chine
Good teat size and shape

Cons~
Short bodied, but this could be the picture
Legs are slightly crooked
Toes out
Weak pasterns
Udder needs to be higher, with tighter attachments
Loose foreudder

How old is she? Does she have LA scores, milk records, ect.? Do you have udder pics?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

This is what the owner sent me for udder pics.














And this is off there website















Oh and shes CAE and CL Neg.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice back attachment. The front could blend a little more smoothly.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

She LAed 87 three times, so you have a pretty good idea of her faults and weaknesses....
Okay, for her udder:

Pros~
Good teat size an shape
Nice rear attachments
Fair height
Looks to have proper placement of teats
Good udder size and shape

Cons~
Needs more medial
Fore udder is short and a bit weak, in my opinion
Needs more width in the rear
Could use a tad more height


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm new at confirmation but here's what I saw
> 
> Pros-
> 
> ...


Good job! :thumbup: Got everything cept the chine, she indeed has strength in the chine.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If she were for sale here she would be worth 500 easily. If you look up her type evaluation it tell you exactly what her strength and weaknesses are right from the appraiser.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001532177
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001532177


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome thanks everyone! Sounds like shell be a decent buy. We should be going to look at her this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like her 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Well we went and looked at her and decided that she was a great buy. She milks like a dream is overall a great looking doe. She looks low on her pasturns but its just the grass as shes fairly high on them. So without further ado welcome crystal.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That's awesome. She looks great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! She's a pretty doe!


----------

